# We have the omen...



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

...and feel that it certainly is going to be a good Omen...

Watch this space...

All you x-forcers out there, why don't you pimp your bow out with the new UF (Omen) cams???

Contact me for further details

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Awesome bow! Awesome news!


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Omen cams*



spatan said:


> ...and feel that it certainly is going to be a good Omen...
> 
> Watch this space...
> 
> ...


What do they cost?What will I gain with the Omen cams on my XF-7 at 27'' DL.Will I to get new cables and a string?
Thanks
Philip


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

We will know on Tuesday when Omen "spares" and warranty parts are available. Yes, in all probability you will need new strings as the cams are bigger (have a bigger surface area).
We will keep everybody posted!
The best thing to do though is to just BUY an Omen!!! :tongue: This bow shoots at ballistic speeds and is as tough as nails! The best limbs on the market in my opinion! The draw cycle is something to get used to though and it is important to get the correct drawlength for optimum comfort.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Arcarius (Jan 12, 2009)

*Omen*

Can't wait to see it in action....

:59:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Is it the same Omen that was released last year October?


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Matatazela said:


> Awesome bow! Awesome news!


Hi Matat,

This bow is quite something to shoot...I mean its warp speed fast and dead in your hands on the shot. To produce such speeds there had to be some serious engineering done on the cam. So I would not recommend this bow for someone not used to such a radical draw force curve. 

Just to re-inforce this, a X-Force GX client of ourselves dry fired the bow 1 day after it had arrived in the shop. The string came off the cams, but the buss cable held. The "speed bumps" on the string flew off, but everything else stayed in tact!! Usually the teflon cable slide shatters, the peep goes for a loop, and ............... But not so with the Omen.

After I put my heart back in my mouth, called Hennie (our technical guru), we decided to put the bow back together again, re-serve the "America's Best" strings, and gently test it (heart in mouth again). Nothing happened, all was fine - can you believe it? Just to re-iterate, this bow is now my personal bow, and I definitely won't be selling it - but as I'm sure you will agree, a trust testimony to PSE's technology in split limbs - they are AWESOME !!!

Have a great week guys, there are more Omen's on the way.

Spatan :cocktail:


----------



## Badger SA (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Spatan

Would it be possible to put Omen cams on a xforce SS? :tongue:

Badger


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

spatan said:


> All you x-forcers out there, why don't you pimp your bow out with the new UF (Omen) cams???


Why mess with perfection?:wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2009)

Get my new Omen past two weeks...

It's an amazing Predator-Bow!


----------



## FIGJAM (Jan 12, 2009)

Released a few arrows at Stillbow to day.............. anyone want a nock hunter? I bust 3 nocks at 20 yards -grouping grouping grouping


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*off hunting with my Omen...*

Nyala is on the menu...And maybe a "piggy"

I hope everyone has an awesome week-end.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

spatan said:


> Nyala is on the menu...And maybe a "piggy"
> 
> I hope everyone has an awesome week-end.
> 
> Spatan:cocktail:


Best of luck Lloyd, I hope first a nice Nyala will come in and as a " plus" the piggy.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*The "Big One" did present itself but.....*

We got the farm early afternoon on Thursday... settled into our accomodation which was a modest but cosy cabin for two. The drive around the game ranch to inspect the freshly built hides all were in good spots for the ever elusive Nyala. They were however open to the beat down of the African sun, so I was grateful for my own 360 pop-up blind with was up in a jiffy.

The next day after a late start, as some of the party needed to check their bow settings...My German Kinetics were flying at warp speed to their target out of my new PSE Omen set at 68#...I was happy 

We spent a good chunk of the day in the blind with no sightings at our position. That afternoon the stalk was on and shortly after it had begun I had a Nyala bull in my sights ranged it at 19 yrds I couldn't believe my luck. Happiness soon turned to disappointment as my eyes focused on the small little rack upon its head:sad:...this just would not do if I was going to bring myself to shoot this beautiful animal it would have had to at least seen some life and sport at least a good representative set of horns.

It was not even ten minutes before my eyes settled upon the most majestic animal I had ever seen :elch:, then suddenly there were two :elch::elch:... My heart picked up a beat or two while trying to decide which was the better (older) of the pair. Ranged my first choice at 43 yrds. Hmmm... range was good but arrow flight path through the bush was a little cluttered so began to leopard crawl forward ever so slowly, when he ate I crawled knowing that the prize would be worth the wait. At one point he looked up and must have caught a small movement as he transfixed his eyes in my direction, I froze and put my head down prepared to wait it out... well wait I did. But then suddenly he moved toward me...ranged again 32 yrds BUT now there was a small African Acacia tree hiding his vitals so now, not in a hurry I raised the Omen to ready. I was on my haunches...Just one more step thats all I needed to seal the deal...sadly to my utter dismay that step never came. Instead, using the tree as a sheild he peeled off, I tried to manuver to the other side of my tree for a quartering away shot but the second bull that was also looking on saw my sudden movement and took fright taking my dream Nyala with him....I knew at that moment that my chance for the weekend was blown:sad:. This proved to be so.

Next time is my cry...

Had a great weekend regardless...Thanks to Goss family for their hospitality...God willing we will meet again at beginning of next hunting season 


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## FIGJAM (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm a GT500 man! But if you looking for a nock hunter then the Omen is the bow. I shot one last week, now I'm in two minds


----------

